# Blowgun



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought a blowgun and was wondering if anyone used it to hunt squirrels before? It's a .50 cal 60" long with spear darts.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a hard enough time trying to hit my foam target at 20 steps let alone a squirrel..... but I have killed a mouse that kept evading my traps in the living room. Just kinda posted up in my chair one night with the blowgun and he showed up to the dog bowl for one final meal. That may have been a "lifetime achievement" thing there!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Back in the mid 80's, my buddy and I always saw ads in the back of the outdoor magazines for Jivaro Blow Guns, and the guy was always holding up a dead ant eater or aardvark or whatever that they had killed with them. We hounded our parents for months until they let us spend our allowance on these bad boys.
[/COLOR] 
We bought them, two piece, camo, I believe .38 caliber, and we had to assemble our own darts. We practiced and practiced, and for a couple years, we provided rabbits and squirrels and pigeons for the table that we had shot around town. 

Good memories....


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow that's a great story! That would be so cool. I don't think it would be impossible to knock down a few squirrels


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes I have one.. You gotta use the shorter ,heavier darts for squirrels, they are called "stingers" hit a squirrel in the head with one last year hunting.. Only took me two shots .. Pretty much ended that squirrel!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sweet you ever stick one with a spear dart or broad head dart?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Sweet you ever stick one with a spear dart or broad head dart?


We had ZERO luck with the broad head darts. I remember one traumatic day when one of us made a shot and it pierced the squirrel's tendon or whatever in the tail, stuck it TO a telephone pole and was spinning around. We finished it with a couple more shots, and then had to shimmy up the pole to get it.
[/COLOR] 
We were about 12...and childhood in a small town back then was pretty dang OK. 

We DID find that we had greater range and more knock-down power / penetration power from the longer blowguns. Using 1 section wasn't nearly as effective as using the two together.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just curious are they legal to hunt with in Ohio? Din't think they were. Had one when i was a kid. But we just shoot targets with them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have trouble with the "broadhead darts" also... Too skinny to do any damage and if it penetrates a vital organ... Just doesn't do enough to quickly kill the animal... Yes Im pretty sure they are legal for small game, just like a BB gun is, just can't tip the dart with anything( poison, explosives, etc...)


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Under the ODNR hunting section they list "airguns" as a legal weapon


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

"blowguns" are not listed under legal definitions section though.. I'll hafta look into that


----------

